# Solar Systems



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Yes, I do.


----------



## sparkyrob (May 8, 2010)

Do you have to fill out a power company interconnect application?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

sparkyrob said:


> Do you have to fill out a power company interconnect application?


Yes, then they come out and inspect it.


----------



## sparkyrob (May 8, 2010)

I'm in delaware. It taking delmarva power two months to approve a interconnect application. Its a one page form with 10 basic questions. Its almost like they are draggin their feet to slow down the process of getting then installed


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

:jester::jester::jester::jester:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Thread moved to our new forum


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

Speedy Petey said:


> Thread moved to our new forum


What new forum?


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

OK got it now!!!


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

sparkyrob said:


> I'm in delaware. It taking delmarva power two months to approve a interconnect application. Its a one page form with 10 basic questions. Its almost like they are draggin their feet to slow down the process of getting then installed


So you are waiting to start until you get the approval? I figure they are going to give them, unless you did the job wrong. So I just start building the system. By the time I'm done, they have the paperwork done.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

sparkyrob said:


> I'm in delaware. It taking delmarva power two months to approve a interconnect application. Its a one page form with 10 basic questions. Its almost like they are draggin their feet to slow down the process of getting then installed


 

We've done a few and lots of the requirements are federal requirements. There are currently 722 grid tied solar syatems in VA. 25 are in CVEC's service area, 3 of which we built. They are easy to deal with. We've done 2 in Dominion's territitory and they are slightly slower. Everyone now enforcing a visible open contact for the PV disco, so you can't use a breaker.(federal requirement) If you only got a 10 question form, you didn't get everything. Have you installed the system already?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

sparkyrob said:


> Do you have to fill out a power company interconnect application?


 

It is a federal requirement to inform the power company with the intent to install a grid tied system before any work begins.


----------



## sparkyrob (May 8, 2010)

Isn't that risky? What if they don't approve it for some reason?


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

sparkyrob said:


> Isn't that risky? What if they don't approve it for some reason?


That's why you follow the NEC.:thumbup:


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

sparkyrob said:


> Isn't that risky? What if they don't approve it for some reason?


Have not ever be denied. I have a very good relationship with my power company. Talk to them alot.


----------



## sparkyrob (May 8, 2010)

Yes its done. But srec don't count until they approve it. I just don't understand what takes so long


----------



## sparkyrob (May 8, 2010)

What this about visual disconnect?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

sparkyrob said:


> Yes its done. But srec don't count until they approve it. I just don't understand what takes so long


 

They're paying you back for not informing them in ample time. It is written requirement to inform them of the intent to install a system.


----------



## sparkyrob (May 8, 2010)

Their application was confusing and it was our first one. I didn't do it intentionaly. It seems a little childish to play these games with peoples money.


----------



## sparkyrob (May 8, 2010)

I explianed this when we called them and they said it was ok. A month and half ago. I've got another one sitting in customers garage. There just is not a lot going on with this app.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

sparkyrob said:


> Their application was confusing and it was our first one. I didn't do it intentionaly. It seems a little childish to play these games with peoples money.


 


When we first started doing these, the forms were not as detailed. Now, the government is getting more strict if there's rebates or grant money involved.


----------



## sparkyrob (May 8, 2010)

I don't get that. Why would the government want to slow this down?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

sparkyrob said:


> I don't get that. Why would the government want to slow this down?


They don"t. They just want you to do your part correctly. The rules are written so they must be followed. You must provide ample notice to the power company pursuant to rule 20 VAC 5-315-30 of the commission's regulations governing net energy metering. Here is what a quote looks like from me, so the homeowner knows they are in good hands.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

The top line says "intent" to operate. To me, that means this is the very first thing you should do


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> The top line says "intent" to operate. To me, that means this is the very first thing you should do


Sorry, I attached the wrong page. Trying to find the NMIM application


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Josue said:


> That's why you follow the NEC.:thumbup:


The NEC really has little to do with weather or not the utility approves your application.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Josue said:


> That's why you follow the NEC.:thumbup:


This goes well beyond the NEC.

The power company has additional requirements that you must meet.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> They don"t. They just want you to do your part correctly.



Exactly that.


----------



## sparkyrob (May 8, 2010)

The bottom line is there are no questions on delmarvas application that justify a two month approval process. Its a one page form with 10 basic questions. The address .the home owner. The contractor. Module manufacturer. Inverter manufacturer. That's it... no drawings,, schematics. Everything is installed per the nec and has already been inspected. If you get a minute look up delmarva interconnect short form 25kw or less.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

sparkyrob said:


> The bottom line is there are no questions on delmarvas application that justify a two month approval process. Its a one page form with 10 basic questions.


Tough luck for you. You should have looked into this earlier.

Where I am they have up to 6 months under some conditions.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

sparkyrob said:


> The bottom line is there are no questions on delmarvas application that justify a two month approval process. Its a one page form with 10 basic questions. The address .the home owner. The contractor. Module manufacturer. Inverter manufacturer. That's it... no drawings,, schematics. Everything is installed per the nec and has already been inspected. If you get a minute look up delmarva interconnect short form 25kw or less.


You have no idea how much federal paperwork is on their end. How can you say they're taking too long, when you have no idea what they're doing?


----------



## sparkyrob (May 8, 2010)

delmarvas interconnect looks nothing like that? So to answer your question your right I have no idea what they are doing. http://www.delmarva.com/_res/documents/DelmarvaShortFormRevisedAug07_dplform.pdf
You dont have to be Ben Franklin to figure this out.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

sparkyrob said:


> delmarvas interconnect looks nothing like that? So to answer your question your right I have no idea what they are doing. http://www.delmarva.com/_res/documents/DelmarvaShortFormRevisedAug07_dplform.pdf
> You dont have to be Ben Franklin to figure this out.


Do you have reading comprehension problems? That form you filled out is nowhere near all the paperwork involved...


----------



## sparkyrob (May 8, 2010)

I think that your not as smart as you think you are. If it takes this long to to get approved to install a system no one is going to want to deal with it. If your so up to date on what they have to go through to approve one why dont you explain it me in all your infinate wisdom so that even someone who lacks reading skills can understand. But if you dont know what your talking about then move on to the next thread. I came on here to get help ask for advice and move in a positive direction.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

sparkyrob said:


> I think that your not as smart as you think you are. If it takes this long to to get approved to install a system no one is going to want to deal with it. If your so up to date on what they have to go through to approve one why dont you explain it me in all your infinate wisdom so that even someone who lacks reading skills can understand. But if you dont know what your talking about then move on to the next thread. I came on here to get help ask for advice and move in a positive direction.


You have more than just reading comprehension problems...what an oaf you are. Its been explained twice that there is lots of paperwork you don't know about. If you had contacted them before you ordered equipment, they would be right on schedule by the time you get equipment and install it.


----------



## sparkyrob (May 8, 2010)

So that answers that question ---you dont know what your talking about. Thanks but obviously I am wasting my time with a child on his daddys computer.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

sparkyrob said:


> So that answers that question ---you dont know what your talking about. Thanks but obviously I am wasting my time with a child on his daddys computer.


I have had zero problems getting my systems onsite, built, inspected, and commissioned. I feel sorry for your customers...


----------



## sparkyrob (May 8, 2010)

Your post makes no sense whatsoever. Had I realized that we had to file the app 1st I wouldnt have ordered the equipment UNTIL we got the approval.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

sparkyrob said:


> Your post makes no sense whatsoever. Had I realized that we had to file the app 1st I wouldnt have ordered the equipment UNTIL we got the approval.


Had you realized? They're only a phone call away dummy


----------



## sparkyrob (May 8, 2010)

You dont have to feel sorry for my customers. This customer happens to be a family friend and is not at all worried. Maybe someday---When I grow up I can be as as good as electrician as your dad but until then I will take my lumps and live with them and move on... Thanks for nothing and have a nice life. BTW its almost nap time little boy


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

sparkyrob said:


> You dont have to feel sorry for my customers. This customer happens to be a family friend and is not at all worried. Maybe someday---When I grow up I can be as as good as electrician as your dad but until then I will take my lumps and live with them and move on... Thanks for nothing and have a nice life. BTW its almost nap time little boy


You screwed up and you are trying to blame the power company because you did not know the rules.

Now who is the child? 

The hardest part about doing solar is the paperwork end of it, both with the power company and whoever it is that you want rebates from.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

sparkyrob said:


> You dont have to feel sorry for my customers. This customer happens to be a family friend and is not at all worried. Maybe someday---When I grow up I can be as as good as electrician as your dad but until then I will take my lumps and live with them and move on... Thanks for nothing and have a nice life. BTW its almost nap time little boy


So just because it's a family friend, you're comfortable with wasting their time and money? 

Swell guy you are...


----------



## Louieb (Mar 19, 2007)

The POCO could be swamped,as the Federal Tax credits will probably not be extended,anyone who even thought about solar will be rushing to file,even if approved they are not under any obligation to build.

POCO's are doing more homework on the backfeed of their XFMR's and lines,some areas the lines are shut out of the program,due to too many photovoltaic systems already on those lines.

The magic number I heard was 15 percent of capacity,they will close a circuit for interconnect.

There is a huge solar farm I believe 6MW which is not online or operating at all,due to the fact it was built without the interconnect approval and the lines were closed for new capacity. 

Make sure all paperwork is correct and approvals in hand before ever starting a photovoltaic project.


----------



## sparkyrob (May 8, 2010)

Thanks Louieb. I thought I could log on to here and talk with other electricians to find out how they were handling interconnect applications. I was not blamming anyone for my mistake in jumping the gun on the install. And its perfectly clear to me that the more solar systems that are placed in service the less $ Delmarva will make or the more $ they will have to pass on to customers who dont invest in a solar system. There is no technical data on the app. and simply could not figure out what took so long to approve. The customer (my Parents) are still saving $300+ a month on the electric bill. Its funny to me how some guys come across as they know everthing there is to know about everything. Not to metion everybody is a bad ass when they are sitting behind a computer. They are usually the ones that I have to go behind and fix their screw-ups. Happens at least 2x a week. Because I plan on many solar installs I definatly will play close attention to the fine print on some of the documentation that goes along with it. Thanks again for help and have a great weekend....


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

sparkyrob said:


> It taking delmarva power two months to approve a interconnect application. Its a one page form with 10 basic questions. Its almost like they are draggin their feet to slow down the process of getting then installed





sparkyrob said:


> I explianed this when we called them and they said it was ok. A month and half ago. There just is not a lot going on with this app.





sparkyrob said:


> Why would the government want to slow this down?





sparkyrob said:


> The bottom line is there are no questions on delmarvas application that justify a two month approval process. Its a one page form with 10 basic questions.





sparkyrob said:


> delmarvas interconnect looks nothing like that? You dont have to be Ben Franklin to figure this out.





sparkyrob said:


> I think that your not as smart as you think you are.





sparkyrob said:


> Your post makes no sense whatsoever


 



Not blaming anybody else????????? Jeez,,,,,,have you read your post, cuz that's all you've done the whole time.


----------



## Current (Jul 4, 2011)

Hey mcclary, are you still mad at me? The last time we spoke, you were going to murder me.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Current said:


> Hey mcclary, are you still mad at me? The last time we spoke, you were going to murder me.


 

HS!! I thought you were alright. Thanks for the heads up:thumbup:


----------



## Louieb (Mar 19, 2007)

This thread went a little sideways. If I helped your welcome! Just a few questions I have, Did you already install this system? I thought the parts were in someones garage. If it is installed with no interconnect,therefore no bidirectional meter,how do you compute the savings? The information I have is that a photovoltiac system will almost double a regular meters reading,due to the fact that it reads all parameters as if its all straight in. 

If your system is tied in without an interconnect,do not be suprised if they shut off service all together.

The others who answered your post were enlighting you.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

sparkyrob said:


> its perfectly clear to me that the more solar systems that are placed in service the less $ Delmarva will make or the more $ they will have to pass on to customers who dont invest in a solar system.


Delmarva is a utility. Utilities in Delaware can't profit from both generation and distribution. Hence Delmarvas profit is not effected by the installation of grid active solar equipment in the way that you think. The more SRECs produced the lower the value the less they spend buying the required amount. So in a sense it is a MORE profitable situation for MORE grid active systems to be installed.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

I think it is amazing that it takes so long, but not with just the power company. The numbers that I have heard are like 90% paperwork 10% installation. A simple residential install can easily take six months in paperwork and one weekend to install. At least that has been my experience from day one site evaluation to getting registered with the GATS. If I was not waiting for approval from the state for a rebate the time would have been cut in half. My start date for SREC's was the date the state received the inspection report from the state inspector, not the utility which waived their right to an inspection. I think that was a month difference, two months from the time it was turned on. I forget how long the utility had to inspect from the time they had notice to inspect, but they took their time to waive the inspection.


> The information I have is that a photovoltiac system will almost double a regular meters reading,due to the fact that it reads all parameters as if its all straight in.


That may be true of an electronic meter but not with the typical watt hour meter. They just spin backwards. The other ones I was told you do not want to turn the system on until they change the meter, because you will be charged for the electricity that you send into the grid. I computed the savings by taking the inverter number subtracted from a previous inverter number and multiplying by the cost of electricity. also with a old school meter you can use the formula poco meter+solar meter to figure kwh consumed (poco number maybe in the negatives) and then solar meter/kwh consumed x 100 to figure percentage of your usage was covered by solar. If you are interested I have excel sheets for the next two years that will tell you loads of stuff including charts by typing in your weekly poco power in, poco power out and inverter kwh. pm me. I also keep track of length of day and average high temp. And it counts down until the system pays for it’s self then tells me how much I have made after that. It has a column for SREC's sold and how I am doing monthly compared to the PV watts estimate. It took a while but I would be willing to share.


----------

